# [GTFIH WEBSITE MIGHT GET SHUT DOWN] Nate screwed it up -- it was the final straw



## ArabIncel (Jan 23, 2020)

It has come to my attention that @Short Ugly and Brown took pictures of his oneitis' ass. The pictures were distributed on some form of social media. One of his friends (who I shall not name for privacy reasons) reported him due to this (he feared that @Short Ugly and Brown may sexually assault her due to this and past behaviour). Now the police is involved. They have taken control of his laptop and the like (so this website is under their radar). Save every last thread, every last post, NOW, before the website gets shut down.


----------



## Hades (Jan 23, 2020)

*God dammit. It’s always one perv incel that ruins the fun for everyone.*


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 23, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>



lol ok just come back in 2 days to the website gone then


----------



## Titbot (Jan 23, 2020)

It’s completely utterly over son ffs. I just hope all the PSL lookmaxing threads get saved. Get ln here @reptile we need you to save HIGH IQ lookmaxing posts


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> 2 days to the website gone then


----------



## BlackBoyo (Jan 23, 2020)

Can confirm


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 23, 2020)

Titbot said:


> It’s completely utterly over son ffs. I just hope all the PSL lookmaxing threads get saved. Get ln here @reptile we need you to save HIGH IQ lookmaxing posts


You dont seem to be aware of how fucked you are.


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 23, 2020)

ok but can someone pm me the pics for research purpose


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 23, 2020)

*I, PRETTYBOYMAXXING, REMOVE MYSELF FROM
THIS SITUATION. I DID NOT ENCOURAGE ANY VIOLENT OR HARMFUL ACTS REGARDING THIS CASE. I DID NOT WISH HARM ON ANYONE OR INCITE ANY ILLEGAL ACTIONS. PLEASE DO NOT DIRECTLY CONTACT ME REGARDING THIS CASE. *


----------



## BlackBoyo (Jan 23, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> ok but can someone pm me the pics for research purpose


Was voicechat
Yo @FBI I din do nuffin


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 23, 2020)

*I, LORDNORWOOD, REMOVE MYSELF FROM*
*THIS SITUATION. I DID NOT ENCOURAGE ANY VIOLENT OR HARMFUL ACTS REGARDING THIS CASE. I DID NOT WISH HARM ON ANYONE OR INCITE ANY ILLEGAL ACTIONS. PLEASE DO NOT DIRECTLY CONTACT ME REGARDING THIS CASE.*


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jan 23, 2020)

Pm me her oneitis ass pic


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> *I, PRETTYBOYMAXXING, REMOVE MYSELF FROM
> THIS SITUATION. I DID NOT ENCOURAGE ANY VIOLENT OR HARMFUL ACTS REGARDING THIS CASE. I DID NOT WISH HARM ON ANYONE OR INCITE ANY ILLEGAL ACTIONS. PLEASE DO NOT DIRECTLY CONTACT ME REGARDING THIS CASE. *





LordNorwood said:


> *I, LORDNORWOOD, REMOVE MYSELF FROM*
> *THIS SITUATION. I DID NOT ENCOURAGE ANY VIOLENT OR HARMFUL ACTS REGARDING THIS CASE. I DID NOT WISH HARM ON ANYONE OR INCITE ANY ILLEGAL ACTIONS. PLEASE DO NOT DIRECTLY CONTACT ME REGARDING THIS CASE.*


 Low t high inhib confirmed


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 23, 2020)

Where the pics?


----------



## Jagged0 (Jan 23, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Pm me her oneitis ass pic


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Jan 23, 2020)

i, deez nuts, remove myself from deez nuts


----------



## Titbot (Jan 23, 2020)

I, TITBOT REMOVE MYSELF FROM
THIS SITUATION. I DID NOT ENCOURAGE ANY VIOLENT OR HARMFUL ACTS REGARDING THIS CASE. I DID NOT WISH HARM ON ANYONE OR INCITE ANY ILLEGAL ACTIONS. PLEASE DO NOT DIRECTLY CONTACT ME REGARDING THIS CASE.


----------



## LookistWorld (Jan 23, 2020)

This is an official statement to the FBI: everything said on this website, by every user, was 100% serious and each and every one of us stand by it with ironclad conviction. Satire is, and always has been, severely frowned upon on Looksmax.me.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 23, 2020)

*I, FUK, REMOVE MYSELF FROM
THIS SITUATION. I DID NOT ENCOURAGE ANY VIOLENT OR HARMFUL ACTS REGARDING THIS CASE. I DID NOT WISH HARM ON ANYONE OR INCITE ANY ILLEGAL ACTIONS. ANYTHING I MAY HAVE SAID WAS PURELY SATIRICAL. PLEASE DO NOT DIRECTLY CONTACT ME REGARDING THIS CASE.*


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 23, 2020)

Titbot said:


> I, TITBOT REMOVE MYSELF FROM
> THIS SITUATION. I DID NOT ENCOURAGE ANY VIOLENT OR HARMFUL ACTS REGARDING THIS CASE. I DID NOT WISH HARM ON ANYONE OR INCITE ANY ILLEGAL ACTIONS. PLEASE DO NOT DIRECTLY CONTACT ME REGARDING THIS CASE.


*YOU LITERALLY DOXXED HER YOU LITTLE SHIT*


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 23, 2020)

GOER


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 23, 2020)

Titbot said:


> I, TITBOT REMOVE MYSELF FROM
> THIS SITUATION. I DID NOT ENCOURAGE ANY VIOLENT OR HARMFUL ACTS REGARDING THIS CASE. I DID NOT WISH HARM ON ANYONE OR INCITE ANY ILLEGAL ACTIONS. PLEASE DO NOT DIRECTLY CONTACT ME REGARDING THIS CASE.


Ur literally the doxxer arent u?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 23, 2020)

Autistic as shit


----------



## Titbot (Jan 23, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> *YOU LITERALLY DOXXED HER YOU LITTLE SHIT*


Shut up fag delete your post


----------



## Void (Jan 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## LookistWorld (Jan 23, 2020)

Plane tickets to northern Macedonia booked, gents. See you when this all blows over


----------



## BlackBoyo (Jan 23, 2020)

Yo FBI don’t contact me since I never asked


----------



## fakemeta. (Jan 23, 2020)

i, fakemeta, dont give a fuck


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## DarkTriadPeerReview (Jan 23, 2020)

*I, DARKTRIADPEERREVIEW, REMOVE MYSELF FROM*
_*THIS SITUATION. I DID NOT ENCOURAGE ANY VIOLENT OR HARMFUL ACTS REGARDING THIS CASE. I DID NOT WISH HARM ON ANYONE OR INCITE ANY ILLEGAL ACTIONS. ANYTHING I MAY HAVE SAID WAS PURELY SATIRICAL. PLEASE DO NOT DIRECTLY CONTACT ME REGARDING THIS CASE.*_


----------



## Titbot (Jan 23, 2020)

FBI I did not dox her information it was already publicly available by @Short Ugly and Brown and his associates


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 23, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> View attachment 239985


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 23, 2020)

@Short Ugly and Brown


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 23, 2020)

Master said:


> chill nothing won't happen
> 
> this is just an excuse for him to get more threads deleted


Insider info


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 23, 2020)

Master said:


> chill nothing won't happen
> 
> this is just an excuse for him to get more threads deleted


jfl at his histrionic attempts to get himself outta trouble. legitimately one of the most unstable users i’ve come around


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 23, 2020)

Master said:


> chill nothing won't happen
> 
> this is just an excuse for him to get more threads deleted


“Nothing *wont* happen”


----------



## LookistWorld (Jan 23, 2020)

BlackBoyo said:


> Yo FBI don’t contact me since I never asked


"The funniest thing is...


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 23, 2020)

"ok but where the ass pic tho"


----------



## Titbot (Jan 23, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> View attachment 239985


You literally starting shit with me again aren’t you why can’t you just stay in your lane


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 23, 2020)

Titbot said:


> You literally starting shit with me again aren’t you why can’t you just stay in your lane


Man standing in the middle of a rainstorm accuses another man of pouring water on him


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 23, 2020)

Titbot said:


> You literally starting shit with me again aren’t you why can’t you just stay in your lane


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jan 23, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> *YOU LITERALLY DOXXED HER YOU LITTLE SHIT*


Haha little haha 5ft5


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 23, 2020)

Why does every thread have a curry arguing in it


----------



## Rift (Jan 23, 2020)

*FUCK YOU FBI FAGGOTS. WHILE YOU ARE AT WORK I A**M SHOVING MY 12x6 UP YOUR WIFE’S PUSSY. **THE TRIBE BTW *


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 23, 2020)

they only have to read my disclaimer


----------



## Titbot (Jan 23, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> View attachment 239992


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 23, 2020)

Rift678 said:


> *FUCK YOU FBI FAGGOTS. WHILE YOU ARE AT WORK I AM SHOVING MY 12x6 up your wife’s pussy. THE TRIBE BTW *


*THE TRIBE MOGS THE FBI
SEND YOUR PICS IN FBI FAGS 3 PSL AVERAGE CONFIRMED*


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 23, 2020)

Rift678 said:


> *FUCK YOU FBI FAGGOTS. WHILE YOU ARE AT WORK I A**M SHOVING MY 12x6 UP YOUR WIFE’S PUSSY **THE TRIBE BTW *


LMFAOOOOOO

*TRIBE REPRESENT *


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 23, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Man standing in the middle of a rainstorm accuses another man of pouring water on him


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Titbot (Jan 23, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Haha little haha 5ft5


At least I don’t look like a sewer rat obese estrogen if fat fuck


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 23, 2020)

FUCK DOES THAT MEAN THAT I WILL FOREVER LOOSE MY REPUTATION ON AN INCEL FORUM????????????


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 23, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Haha little haha 5ft5








you look like this nigga shut the fuck up jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 23, 2020)

Rift678 said:


> *FUCK YOU FBI FAGGOTS. WHILE YOU ARE AT WORK I A**M SHOVING MY 12x6 UP YOUR WIFE’S PUSSY. **THE TRIBE BTW *


12x6


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jan 23, 2020)

Titbot said:


> At least I don’t look like a sewer rat obese estrogen if fat fuck


Yes yes English 😂


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 23, 2020)

jfl@u op


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 23, 2020)

Rift678 said:


> *FUCK YOU FBI FAGGOTS. WHILE YOU ARE AT WORK I A**M SHOVING MY 12x6 UP YOUR WIFE’S PUSSY. **THE TRIBE BTW *


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 23, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> View attachment 239996
> 
> 
> you look like this nigga shut the fuck up jfl


Its funny because its fucking true


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jan 23, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> View attachment 239996
> 
> 
> you look like this nigga shut the fuck up jfl


Haha getting defensive for your butt buddy


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 23, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Where the pics?


Pedos me


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jan 23, 2020)

i didn't take any photos of anyone's butt this is more bullshit people from my school are spreading onto here

and i have NOT talked to any police officer for at least the past month


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jan 23, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> View attachment 239995
> u mirin brahs?


Boohttps://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OGC.b484a42bc78d4034ecdc345ed3cae38d&pid=Api&rurl=https%3a%2f%2fmedia.giphy.com%2fmedia%2fiibEPf8xEDTedJcDJr%2fgiphy.gif&ehk=i%2bOpFcG7d1ySP1pbyhBFz%2fQyPDuq0foLfv7GRQrcshY%3d


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 23, 2020)

d


BlackBoyo said:


> Yo FBI don’t contact me since I never asked


Based as fuck


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 23, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> View attachment 239995
> u mirin brahs?


No


----------



## Rift (Jan 23, 2020)

Fuk said:


> 12x6


*INDEEDTH*


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 23, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Haha getting defensive for your butt buddy


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 23, 2020)

Rift678 said:


> *INDEEDTH*


Pics or larp


----------



## Dogs (Jan 23, 2020)

I need all bimax and the facepulling threads saved please and thank you


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jan 23, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> View attachment 240005


Ha don't care I'm actually talking to girls unlike your autistic ass


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 23, 2020)

never forget you lost your 60k job because you doxxed yourself by posting a thread containing a video (btw a video of an acne ridden chadlite that was suppose to represent ME JFL) and the video’s TOP COMMENT WAS YOURS. WHERE YOU HAD YOUR NAME AND FACE. 







say goodbye to your oto and rhino and cantho


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Jan 23, 2020)

*Attention to any and all intelligence agencies: every post ever made by this IP and any other associated with it have been done for no purpose other than satire. I hereby absolve myself of any and all intent to commit acts of violence or terror against any party be they fictional or existing, furthermore, any post made in the future by this IP or any associated will have been done for the sole purpose of research and/or satirical purpose. *


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 23, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Boohttps://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OGC.b484a42bc78d4034ecdc345ed3cae38d&pid=Api&rurl=https%3a%2f%2fmedia.giphy.com%2fmedia%2fiibEPf8xEDTedJcDJr%2fgiphy.gif&ehk=i%2bOpFcG7d1ySP1pbyhBFz%2fQyPDuq0foLfv7GRQrcshY%3d


same


----------



## Titbot (Jan 23, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> View attachment 240002
> 
> never forget you lost your 60k job because you doxxed yourself by posting a thread containing a video (btw a video of an acne ridden chadlite that was suppose to represent ME JFL) and the video’s TOP COMMENT WAS YOURS. WHERE YOU HAD YOUR NAME AND FACE.
> 
> ...


I got the job retard low IQ subhuman cumskin


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 23, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> View attachment 240002
> 
> never forget you lost your 60k job because you doxxed yourself by posting a thread containing a video (btw a video of an acne ridden chadlite that was suppose to represent ME JFL) and the video’s TOP COMMENT WAS YOURS. WHERE YOU HAD YOUR NAME AND FACE.
> 
> ...


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 23, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> View attachment 239995
> u mirin brahs?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 23, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 23, 2020)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> *Attention to any and all intelligence agencies: every post ever made by this IP and any other associated with it have been done for no purpose other than satire. I hereby absolve myself of any and all intent to commit acts of violence or terror against any party be they fictional or existing, furthermore, any post made in the future by this IP or any associated will have been done for the sole purpose of research and/or satirical purpose. *


----------



## LookistWorld (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


























this thread


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 23, 2020)

mods rn knowing they get another chance to create a new looksmax without all the faggots


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jan 23, 2020)

This whole thread is a fucking comedy


----------



## HurtfulVanity (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 23, 2020)

HurtfulVanity said:


> View attachment 240026


fuk off you reaction mining kike


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 23, 2020)

Fiuu we're safe


----------



## HurtfulVanity (Jan 23, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> fuk off you reaction mining kike


Tehe


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Jan 23, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jan 23, 2020)

1312

What are they going to do JFL?
Lock us up for making jokes?


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 23, 2020)

weissbier said:


> 1312
> 
> What are they going to do JFL?
> Lock us up for making jokes?


-quote from man locked up


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 23, 2020)

All sites run by Serge are sponsored and funded by various Government Organizations, included but not limited to, The FBI, The CIA, The NSA, Mossad, Hollywood, The Porn Dude, and The JIDF, and as such will never be shut down for any illegal activity, but all forms of illegal activity will get you banned and Serge $10,000 dollars for his contributions.


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 23, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Government Organizations, included but not limited to, The FBI, The CIA, The NSA, Mossad, Hollywood, The Porn Dude, and The JIDF,





BrendioEEE said:


> The Porn Dude


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jan 23, 2020)

weissbier said:


> 1312
> 
> What are they going to do JFL?
> Lock us up for making jokes?



I take back what I said,
I did not mean this and the FBI certainly did not tell me to make this statement.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 23, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> All sites run by Serge are sponsored and funded by various Government Organizations, included but not limited to, The FBI, The CIA, The NSA, Mossad, Hollywood, The Porn Dude, and The JIDF, and as such will never be shut down for any illegal activity, but all forms of illegal activity will get you banned and Serge $10,000 dollars for his contributions.


Elab. Is srs or nah


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 23, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Elab. Is srs or nah


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Jan 23, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> All sites run by Serge are sponsored and funded by various Government Organizations, included but not limited to, The FBI, The CIA, The NSA, Mossad, Hollywood, The Porn Dude, and The JIDF, and as such will never be shut down for any illegal activity, but all forms of illegal activity will get you banned and Serge $10,000 dollars for his contributions.


thx bro


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 23, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Cope


Nice larp


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 23, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Nice larp


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 23, 2020)

@Ogmanman watching from inside the cage


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 23, 2020)

this thread died quick af


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 23, 2020)

bumo


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jan 23, 2020)

obesecel said:


> Spoiler


Srs this her ass


----------



## hebbewem (Jan 23, 2020)

Nothing will happen . They wont take down a site because a curry take foto of his onetis ass.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jan 23, 2020)

Man tell the cops to fuck off before I pull my dick out and piss on their wife


----------



## Ruby (Jan 23, 2020)

why are you guys shitting your pants most of you didnt fucking post to go ER or some shit did you?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 23, 2020)

*FBI I WOULD LIKE IT TO BE KNOWN THAT USER @Titbot (DAVID SARAFF) DOXXED AND HARASSED THE PERSON IN QUESTION (FAITH RIEHM) , AND SHOULD BE PUNISHED ACCORDINGLY.*


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 23, 2020)

Master said:


> snitches get stitches bro








Your browser is not able to display this video.




no ban plz


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 23, 2020)

Ruby said:


> why are you guys shitting your pants most of you didnt fucking post to go ER or some shit did you?


----------



## Aesthetic (Jan 23, 2020)

*HOW THE FBI GONNA TURN UP AT OUR UPCOMING MEETUP IN UGANDA




Your browser is not able to display this video.



*


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 23, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> *HOW THE FBI GONNA TURN UP AT OUR UPCOMING MEETUP IN UGANDA
> View attachment 240086
> *



*GWAGWAGWA*


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 23, 2020)

Master said:


> damn where's my cut


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Jan 23, 2020)

Couldnt care less about FBI faggots, square up son.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 23, 2020)

Nothing happens as always. You think some redneck sheriff county cops will shut down this site?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Enlil (Jan 23, 2020)

lmao @ fbi faggots if you're reading this i spit on you soycucks i creepshot my onities ass and tits on weekly basis, print them on a paper then cum tribute to them. suck it


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 23, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Nothing happens as always. You think some redneck sheriff county cops will shut down this site?
> View attachment 240100


Mirin’ low inhib from a mod tbh


----------



## LookistWorld (Jan 23, 2020)

Faith and her father's leaked response:


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 23, 2020)

Master said:


> damn where's my cut


Goyim not allowed


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jan 23, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> View attachment 239990
> 
> "ok but where the ass pic tho"


Rhinoplasty needed


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 23, 2020)

500 roided looksmaxxers Slain by one Brian


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jan 23, 2020)

This website has long been under FBI supervision. In August I was summoned by the FBI and they told me and my parents this is an incel sure full of potential terrorists.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 23, 2020)

Spoiler: Dear FBI


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Petsmart (Jan 23, 2020)

I, Petsmart, didnt ask and will never ask


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 23, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> This website has long been under FBI supervision. In August I was summoned by the FBI and they told me and my parents this is an incel sure full of potential terrorists.


ded srs


Spoiler



?





Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 240091


RITALIN BUCKS


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jan 23, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> ded srs
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes.


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Jan 23, 2020)

i cant wait to go to jail then run thug game


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 23, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> i cant wait to go to jail then run thug game


Going to jail is an SMVmaxx


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 23, 2020)

FBI can suck my cock tbh


----------



## her (Jan 23, 2020)

WHY @Short Ugly and Brown ISN’T BANNED YET, THAT’S THE QUESTION


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Jan 23, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> *I, LORDNORWOOD, REMOVE MYSELF FROM*
> *THIS SITUATION. I DID NOT ENCOURAGE ANY VIOLENT OR HARMFUL ACTS REGARDING THIS CASE. I DID NOT WISH HARM ON ANYONE OR INCITE ANY ILLEGAL ACTIONS. PLEASE DO NOT DIRECTLY CONTACT ME REGARDING THIS CASE.*



High Inhib


----------



## Hector (Jan 23, 2020)

Hades said:


> *God dammit. It’s always one perv incel that ruins the fun for everyone.*


Thats why everybody hates incels, not just because they are ugly


----------



## SMVbender (Jan 23, 2020)

Titbot said:


> I, TITBOT REMOVE MYSELF FROM
> THIS SITUATION. I DID NOT ENCOURAGE ANY VIOLENT OR HARMFUL ACTS REGARDING THIS CASE. I DID NOT WISH HARM ON ANYONE OR INCITE ANY ILLEGAL ACTIONS. PLEASE DO NOT DIRECTLY CONTACT ME REGARDING THIS CASE.






PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> *YOU LITERALLY DOXXED HER YOU LITTLE SHIT*




Imagine being such low iq that you can genuily think your low t. statement without any legal base will make a diffirence anyway.


----------



## needsolution (Jan 23, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> *I, PRETTYBOYMAXXING, REMOVE MYSELF FROM
> THIS SITUATION. I DID NOT ENCOURAGE ANY VIOLENT OR HARMFUL ACTS REGARDING THIS CASE. I DID NOT WISH HARM ON ANYONE OR INCITE ANY ILLEGAL ACTIONS. PLEASE DO NOT DIRECTLY CONTACT ME REGARDING THIS CASE. *


I, NEEDSOLUTION, REMOVE MYSELF FROM
THIS SITUATION. I DID NOT ENCOURAGE ANY VIOLENT OR HARMFUL ACTS REGARDING THIS CASE. I DID NOT WISH HARM ON ANYONE OR INCITE ANY ILLEGAL ACTIONS. PLEASE DO NOT DIRECTLY CONTACT ME REGARDING THIS CASE.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 23, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> View attachment 240002
> 
> never forget you lost your 60k job because you doxxed yourself by posting a thread containing a video (btw a video of an acne ridden chadlite that was suppose to represent ME JFL) and the video’s TOP COMMENT WAS YOURS. WHERE YOU HAD YOUR NAME AND FACE.
> 
> ...


Did he really lose his job due to his involvement in this forum?


----------



## needsolution (Jan 23, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Did he really lose his job due to his involvement in this forum?


No


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 23, 2020)

needsolution said:


> No


Lmao then what’s the point of saying it. @Titbot did you lose your job bro?


----------



## needsolution (Jan 23, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Lmao then what’s the point of saying it. @Titbot did you lose your job bro?


People here like to make jokes. I dont think someone can lose job especially Titbot who didnt talk about illegal stuff. 

Also FBI, i reminded myself that i didnt post even few words about this girl so you can suck my dick.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 23, 2020)

needsolution said:


> People here like to make jokes. I dont think someone can lose job especially Titbot who didnt talk about illegal stuff.
> 
> Also FBI, i reminded myself that i didnt post even few words about this girl so you can suck my dick.


I guess it’s just a weird joke if it’s not based on anything that actually happened. Most jokes have some truth to them, which is what makes them funny imo.

And did @Short Ugly and Brown really get his computer taken or not lmao


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 23, 2020)

You guys are idiots 

@Sergeant made you sign a terms of conditions to make an account 

It states

"all items posted by users on either looksmax.me or incels.is related to Ip addresses and unique accounts will be the views of the account holder... 

Under no circumstances can users retract statements written digitally or verbally" 

Sorry @Titbot @Short Ugly and Brown you guys are fucked srs


----------



## needsolution (Jan 23, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> I guess it’s just a weird joke if it’s not based on anything that actually happened. Most jokes have some truth to them, which is what makes them funny imo.
> 
> And did @Short Ugly and Brown really get his computer taken or not lmao


Anyways fuck this who cares

Did u post your face, city you live in, age, where u study and on the top of cake did u doxx ur full name like Titbot? If not then why u worry about this job thst much.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 23, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Anyways fuck this who cares
> 
> Did u post your face, city you live in, age, where u study and on the top of cake did u doxx ur full name like Titbot? If not then why u worry about this job thst much.


No I’d never be that dumb lmao.
And it’s simple 
@Titbot=bro


----------



## Titbot (Jan 23, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Lmao then what’s the point of saying it. @Titbot did you lose your job bro?


No


----------



## Maxillacel (Jan 23, 2020)

*NATHANIEL WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!!!        *


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jan 23, 2020)

this is the fbi i have raided swolepenismans house and have disovered this laptop i am monitoring this site and will be arresting many of you especially this degenerate @Pietrosiek


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Jan 23, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> this is the fbi i have raided swolepenismans house and have disovered this laptop i am monitoring this site and will be arresting many of you especially this degenerate @Pietrosiek



can you throw the cuffs on me outside of a large college campus for maximum smv boost


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Jan 23, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> ok but can someone pm me the pics for research purpose







XD


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jan 23, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> can you throw the cuffs on me outside of a large college campus for maximum smv boost


yes we can see you soon


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 23, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> this is the fbi i have raided swolepenismans house and have disovered this laptop i am monitoring this site and will be arresting many of you especially this degenerate @Pietrosiek


Dont tag me in 5th site of thread.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 23, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> ok but can someone pm me the pics for research purpose


Comical. XD


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Jan 23, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/attachments/6ce28bbc-cee8-40a8-a5f8-df3682a3baf8-png.240010/Is that really @prettyboxmaxxing he looks like a eugene cumskin, if that's really him @Titbot mogs


----------



## 82iqcel (Jan 23, 2020)

so this wasnt even a larp? JFL


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jan 23, 2020)

Goblin said:


> GOER







XD


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 23, 2020)

I," Justbeconfidentsrs", REMOVE MYSELF FROM
THIS SITUATION. Attention to any and all intelligence agencies: every post ever made by this IP and any other associated with it have been done for no purpose other than satire. I hereby absolve myself of any and all intent to commit acts of violence or terror against any party be they fictional or existing, furthermore, any post made in the future by this IP or any associated will have been done for the sole purpose of research and/or satirical purpose.


----------



## Petsmart (Jan 23, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> I," Justbeconfidentsrs", REMOVE MYSELF FROM
> THIS SITUATION. I DID NOT ENCOURAGE ANY VIOLENT OR HARMFUL ACTS REGARDING THIS CASE. I DID NOT WISH HARM ON ANYONE OR INCITE ANY ILLEGAL ACTIONS. PLEASE DO NOT DIRECTLY CONTACT ME REGARDING THIS CASE.


Low T


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Jan 23, 2020)

*I, EYES, REMOVE MYSELF FROM
THIS SITUATION. I DID NOT ENCOURAGE ANY VIOLENT OR HARMFUL ACTS REGARDING THIS CASE. I DID NOT WISH HARM ON ANYONE OR INCITE ANY ILLEGAL ACTIONS. PLEASE DO NOT DIRECTLY CONTACT ME REGARDING THIS CASE*


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Jan 23, 2020)

jfl at everyone writing disclaimers like the fbi would give a fuck and not knock your doors down while you're eating mom's tendies anyway


----------



## lookismfugee (Jan 23, 2020)

low inhib creep. i bet shes stockholmed for him. and im indeed in disbelief at game this cold blooded heartless dark triad badboy mastermind pulled on world


----------



## Michael (Jan 23, 2020)

I, TITBOT REMOVE MYSELF FROM
THIS SITUATION. I DID NOT ENCOURAGE ANY VIOLENT OR HARMFUL ACTS REGARDING THIS CASE. I DID NOT WISH HARM ON ANYONE OR INCITE ANY ILLEGAL ACTIONS. PLEASE DO NOT DIRECTLY CONTACT ME REGARDING THIS CASE.


----------



## lookismfugee (Jan 23, 2020)

keep coping faggots. he is next meeks indeed


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Jan 23, 2020)

I BLM 
REMOVE MYSELF FROM
THIS SITUATION. I DID NOT ENCOURAGE ANY VIOLENT OR HARMFUL ACTS REGARDING THIS CASE. I DID NOT WISH HARM ON ANYONE OR INCITE ANY ILLEGAL ACTIONS. PLEASE DO NOT DIRECTLY CONTACT ME REGARDING THIS CASE.


Short Ugly and Brown said:


> i didn't take any photos of anyone's butt this is more bullshit people from my school are spreading onto here
> 
> and i have NOT talked to any police officer for at least the past month


quit lying fbi officer


----------



## MammothActuary (Jan 23, 2020)

*I, MAMMOTHACTUARY, REMOVE MYSELF FROM*
*THIS SITUATION. I DID NOT ENCOURAGE ANY VIOLENT OR HARMFUL ACTS REGARDING THIS CASE. I DID NOT WISH HARM ON ANYONE OR INCITE ANY ILLEGAL ACTIONS. PLEASE DO NOT DIRECTLY CONTACT ME REGARDING THIS CASE.*


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 23, 2020)

admins make a new site asap


ArabIncel said:


> It has come to my attention that @Short Ugly and Brown took pictures of his oneitis' ass. The pictures were distributed on some form of social media. One of his friends (who I shall not name for privacy reasons) reported him due to this (he feared that @Short Ugly and Brown may sexually assault her due to this and past behaviour). Now the police is involved. They have taken control of his laptop and the like (so this website is under their radar). Save every last thread, every last post, NOW, before the website gets shut down.


Hol up how do you know this


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jan 23, 2020)

JFL over for this site. @Short Ugly and Brown you're a dumbass.

But it's funny how everyone's shitting their pants over this. 'muh fbi NA problems.'


----------



## Krezo (Jan 23, 2020)

EVERY POST FROM THIS IP IS SERIOUS

*I HATE NIGGERS
I HATE WOMEN
I LIKE FAITH REIHMS ASS*


----------



## middayshowers (Jan 23, 2020)

*I HAVE ALREADY BOOKED A FLIGHT TO RUSSIA

NEVER EVEN BEGAN FOR THIS FORUM*


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jan 23, 2020)

People are way over exaggerating it. why would this site get shut down when her lewd pictures weren't even posted here?

On what bases would 'fbi' or whatever shut this site down?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Jan 23, 2020)

Master said:


> I,"Master", REMOVE MYSELF FROM
> THIS SITUATION. Attention to any and all intelligence agencies: every post ever made by this IP and any other associated with it have been done for no purpose other than satire. I hereby absolve myself of any and all intent to commit acts of violence or terror against any party be they fictional or existing, furthermore, any post made in the future by this IP or any associated will have been done for the sole purpose of research and/or satirical purpose.



High Inhibcel


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Jan 23, 2020)

Master said:


> I,"Master", REMOVE MYSELF FROM
> THIS SITUATION. Attention to any and all intelligence agencies: every post ever made by this IP and any other associated with it have been done for no purpose other than satire. I hereby absolve myself of any and all intent to commit acts of violence or terror against any party be they fictional or existing, furthermore, any post made in the future by this IP or any associated will have been done for the sole purpose of research and/or satirical purpose.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 23, 2020)

thx fish


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jan 23, 2020)

dont worry the fbi will see my avi and get lost in his eyes till they realize they need to looksmax to even compare to his beauty


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Jan 23, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> thx fish











Money making guide/Catching anglerfish


After earning 100% Piscarilius favour, players can fish anglerfish off the beach shore north of the main docks. Sandworms can be purchased from Tynan's Fishing Supplies nearby or the Grand Exchange, but the latter is more expensive and might take longer.




oldschool.runescape.wiki




@BrettyBoy


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 23, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> Money making guide/Catching anglerfish
> 
> 
> After earning 100% Piscarilius favour, players can fish anglerfish off the beach shore north of the main docks. Sandworms can be purchased from Tynan's Fishing Supplies nearby or the Grand Exchange, but the latter is more expensive and might take longer.
> ...






s


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Jan 23, 2020)

Noob


Noob, Newb, Nub, or Newbie are terms used amongst RuneScape players and much of the gaming communities in general. Both "noob" and "newb" are used to refer to a new player or newcomer who generally has an incompetent or low Combat or skill level.




oldschool.runescape.wiki


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm so glad Police saved 1300 of my shitposts


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Jan 23, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> [IMG alt="Ritalincel"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/l/0/442.jpg?1577834562[/IMG]
> View attachment 240824


 [IMG alt="Ritalincel"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/l/0/442.jpg?1577834562[/IMG]  


*Ritalincel
 *


Joined Oct 20, 2018 Posts 36,324 Reputation 44,643





Your browser is not able to display this video.




*MESSAGE TO ALL FRIENDS AND RECENT PLAYERS, MY FRIEND AND I ARE HOSTING A JTAG 10TH PRESTIGE LOBBY ALL UNLOCKS SEND ME A MESSAGE BACK FOR DETAILS ONLY 50 USERS LIMITED*


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 23, 2020)

Too$hort said:


> View attachment 240828



How dare you


----------

